# Matoaka cabins fishing and fossil hunting.



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Just a few miles north of Solomon's. Make left on Calvert beach rd, then another left onto gravel rd marked "Matoaka". It's back aways......look for a house on the left. Careful - you are up on a cliff!

No pier, short walk to beach - no one ever fishes here and there is a lot of room. Water is a little deeper than most ares nearby, but not by much. I believe the fee for day use is $4.00 per person, $2.00 for kids. Go to the "office" and wait. The nice folks will take your money and tell you good info. 

Don't leave a mess! There is no one on the beach to "make" you behave. Let's keep it that way. 

Oh, yeah, lots of shells, bones and shark teeth from the Miocene era (2-20 million years ago). They rent cabins and swimming is allowed! 

There are cliffs here just like Calvert park, but you can actually walk under these!!!! 

Very cool place to go. Bring the family - leave the cussing and loud noise!


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, sounds like a great place, I always wanted to go fossil hunting.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Thanks for sharing, sounds like a great place, I always wanted to go fossil hunting.


Adds something else to do if the skunk is on! Very, very cool place. I don't mind sharing it. Should be loaded with croaker right now.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pete thanks for the heads-up. I haven't been fossil hunting in years but would like to go again. I have a modest collection of perhaps 30 fossils and would like to add to them and make some sort of display. Think I'll plan a weekday trip soon.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Thank you for sharing SP!!!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Remember, if anyone here goes - don't dig in the cliffs. It's against the law. Plus, it's dangerous! Lot's of fossil shells here......sharks teeth seem to be mostly further up to breezy point, etc.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Best time to hunt for fossils is right after a big storm.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

its funny you bring that up, Tam and I were going to ride down there yesterday and look at the cabins. Might get one for a couple nights, they rent them for 2 night stays.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

My brother is a big time fossil hunter. He actually has a whale skelleton in the basement of the Smithsonian and an entire room in his house filled with fossils. He has been doing it since the early '70s. We grew up in Randle Cliff just south of Chesapeake beach.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Should be pretty good fishing right off the beach, as the bottom is littered with shells and stones from the cliffs. Never even heard of a report on the fishing here. Never talked to anyone else who has fished it.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hmm. Thanks for the tip. I love fishing and fossil hunting. I will have to look into the cabin rentals.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I like to post some of the lesser known spots in order to take some of the pressure off the popular haunts. I myself LOVE the solitude. You wouldn't know it by the way I run my yap when folks are around, but I actually prefer to fish alone. :fishing:


----------

